# Hello from New York, NY



## Dylan Whitehead (May 21, 2018)

Good Evening Brethren, 

I am looking to become a Freemason, and continue my education within the craft. I am eager to learn, and would be very gracious for the opportunity to acquire a mentor within Freemasonry. I would love to be apart of the organization.


----------



## dfreybur (May 22, 2018)

In the US the way to go is show up at a local lodge about an hour before the scheduled meeting.  Introduce yourself and ask how to become a meeting.  Plan on attending every month from there on.  It will take several months before the Brothers know you well enough to sign your petition.

As we generally never do invitations never, ever, wait even one second on any sort of  response to inquiries.  Showing up in person is the only option.


----------



## Bloke (May 23, 2018)

Hi Dylan. "Brethren" is a collective way Freemasons address each other, so it's not yet appropriate for you to use the term.

Doug's advice is good, but perhaps someone could supply you the link to the regular Grand Lodge of NY to also reach out to them ?


----------



## dfreybur (May 23, 2018)

To find grand lodge web sites I start here - https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges

It's 100% accurate for the United Grand Lodge of England but more like 98% accurate for others.  If I find the GL I'm looking for there, I'm done looking.

https://nymasons.org/site/lodge-locator/

http://princehallny.org/  Lodge locator is near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Bloke (May 24, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> To find grand lodge web sites I start here - https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges
> 
> It's 100% accurate for the United Grand Lodge of England but more like 98% accurate for others.  If I find the GL I'm looking for there, I'm done looking.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug - www.nymasons.org & http://princehallny.org/ - I thought better to ask someone more local but using the UGLE site is a good idea..


----------



## Matt L (May 24, 2018)

Dylan, I'm a transplanted Long Islander.  If you need assistance with finding a lodge in your area, let me know.  I would be happy to assist you.  Good luck!.


----------

